
My own personal experience of RMS - davedx
https://twitter.com/film_girl/status/1174430633617051649
======
fetbaffe
Long incoherent thread about herself, almost nothing about Stallman and the
information that is given is just her reaction & speculative conclusion about
Stallmans intention.

There are many out there who want to get fame on the behalf of Stallman, but
with zero of his accomplishments.

